# Grill advice please.



## Steve H (Feb 1, 2021)

Morning all,
My old grill got thrown away last fall because it was cheap, and rotted out. So I'm looking to get a new one for spring.
I'm looking at a Weber Performer Deluxe 22 in.. 

Amazon.com : Weber 15501001 Performer Deluxe Charcoal Grill, 22-Inch, Touch-N-Go gas ignition system, Copper : Garden & Outdoor 

Thoughts or feedback if you own one? Thanks!


----------



## kruizer (Feb 1, 2021)

Good choice.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 1, 2021)

Weber grills are an American classic, I don't think you can go wrong owning one. Bottom line.... they just work.

*Fun Facts:* The original design was born in a metal shop that made buoys. And, a Weber 'redhead' has a place in the Smithsonian in the Food exhibition.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2021)

The performer is a great choice. I have one & have had Weber’s for years. The performer with the propane starter on it is the coolest thing!
Al


----------



## tallbm (Feb 1, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Morning all,
> My old grill got thrown away last fall because it was cheap, and rotted out. So I'm looking to get a new one for spring.
> I'm looking at a Weber Performer Deluxe 22 in..
> 
> ...




[EDIT]
Ok I just now realized the model you posted is not a gas grill it just has a gas ignition system hahaha.  So I deleted the bad info/reply originally in my post, sorry for the confusion hahaha :)
[ /EDIT]


----------



## Steve H (Feb 1, 2021)

tallbm said:


> I firmly believe in a rule of thumb I read once and I always try to follow it when buying any type of propane or gas grill!
> 
> The #1 thing (on a list of a few things) to consider when buying a propane/gas grill of any kind is the performance of BTUs per square inch of cooking surface.
> 
> ...



I don't care for gas grills. And only use it when I'm pressed for time. This grill uses propane to get the charcoal going.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 1, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I don't care for gas grills. And only use it when I'm pressed for time. This grill uses propane to get the charcoal going.



Yeah just noticed that and added a note to my previous post.  I'm removing that info now as to not confuse the topic like I did in my head haha.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 1, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Yeah just noticed that and added a note to my previous post.  I'm removing that info now as to not confuse the topic like I did in my head haha.


No problem!


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 1, 2021)

Any of the Weber kettles are a great choice and more especially the Performer models.  I have a Weber gas grill and WSM smoker but my Performer does 90% of my cooking chores.  If you buy it, you're going to love it!


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't have one of those but it looks like a pretty nice set up to me.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a Performer Deluxe and absolutely love it!! The propane ignition system makes a HUGE difference in getting it ready to cook on. That was the driving force behind my decision to go that route. The grill comes with several really cool toys and there are tons of attachments / accessories available. I got the Sns and the rotisserie set up. Both are great and must-have in my world. A lot of folks are using the vortex and turning out some amazing food. If charcoal is the direction you're headed, I cannot say enough good about the Performer Deluxe. You can grill, smoke low and slow, cold smoke, and pretty much anything else you wanna do with it. They are very versatile and pretty much bullet proof.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Feb 7, 2021)

And the winner is!







Weber Performer Deluxe 22 in.  Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## bill1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Great choice.  It's a Weber kettle that's "grown up"!  And the price isn't bad compared to other cook options and the versatility (and quality) this gives.  Then again, the cover costs about what I paid for my Weber when I was a young man.  They do seem to last forever!  (And no, mine's never been covered, unlike all my other cookers!)


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 7, 2021)

I missed this first time through . 
Fantastic choice , you're gonna love it . I have a 2007 . The propane assist is nice , but all the features will spoil you . I can't remember if mine came with the cover or not , but get the good cover if it didn't . This was from last summer . Still in great shape .


----------



## Steve H (Feb 7, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I missed this first time through .
> Fantastic choice , you're gonna love it . I have a 2007 . The propane assist is nice , but all the features will spoil you . I can't remember if mine came with the cover or not , but get the good cover if it didn't . This was from last summer . Still in great shape .
> View attachment 483908



Thank you! I'll hold off on the cover. It'll be kept in the garage when not in use. I'm going to get some other goodies for it though. SnS, vortex, and rotisserie for starters.


----------



## robrpb (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice choice. I wish you well with it and I look forward to your results with it.

Rob


----------

